# Swarm Trap Plans



## jamneff

I am new to swarm trapping, I am looking for some plans for swarm traps that aren't to hard to build. Thanks


----------



## Stanisr

Go to the "Build it Yourself" section of this site and look at 5 frame Nuk Plans by D. Coates.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

Your best solution is not to build swarm traps, but rather, use old, well worn, bee equipment. Bees will be attracted to them much better than new equipment.

cchoganjr


----------



## mjtracy

I've had good luck with cardboard Nuc boxes (cheap too!)


----------



## jamneff

Where is the build it yourself section? I didn't see it the forum.


----------



## RickR

jamneff said:


> Where is the build it yourself section? I didn't see it the forum.


http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/


----------



## Keth Comollo

Also, check out this post where I detail the swarm traps I made . . .

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?264547-Swarm-Traps-complete!&p=760378#post760378


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

jamneff. To find "Build it Yourself," scroll to the bottom of this page or any forum page, then click on beesource.com (Lower right corner of page, in the black stripe) When beesource.com comes up, click on Build it Yourself located on left side of page. Then select what you want to make.

cchoganjr


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

Double entry

cchoganjr


----------



## tefer2

A deep hive body is close to what they like. Plus almost everyone has a few old ones laying around. Just build a top and bottom with an entrance and you are all set.


----------

